# Fuel filter?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the goat has past its 30,000 mile check up and i need to know where is the fuel filter located. is it on the frame or in the tank. not talking about fuel pump. thx for you help


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

so at 30,000 i dont need a new filter?
the sheet says i need fuel/air inductuon service
throttle body service
coolant additive (wtf is that)
totate tires and adjust pressure
complete brake inspection (dont midas do that for free)
rear differential service 
oil an dfilter change (non syn)
Install BG on the road kit (got me on that one guys)
top off all fluids
lub chassis components 
visual car inspec
inspect undercarriage for damage or leaks
trans flush
multi point inspection and test drive all for as little as..........







600+ dollars


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Our GTO's have no servicable fuel filter. The fuel filtration device is a fixed part of the fuel pump. Many newer cars and trucks are going this route. Personally, I'd ather have one I can change every so often.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> so at 30,000 i dont need a new filter?
> the sheet says i need fuel/air inductuon service
> throttle body service
> coolant additive (wtf is that)
> ...


If you have the time you can do most of that stuff yourself. That the stuff I do in my garage every six months. Now if you have auto tranny than yes I would take it in to have it flushed if needed, changing fluid is no problem. Where did you get that sheet from because I looked up all the recommended stuff to check on the GTO and some of that is not listed. Do you have the owners manual I would go by that, thats what I recommend.
The dealer wanted to do some mileage required service on my car after seeing the price of $400+ I told them no thanks. That is the stuff that I can do and I know it's done, I keep records and recepts of everything done to that car.



PEARL JAM said:


> Our GTO's have no servicable fuel filter. The fuel filtration device is a fixed part of the fuel pump. Many newer cars and trucks are going this route. Personally, I'd ather have one I can change every so often.


:agree Having the lack of a fuel filter I put fuel system cleaner in my tank every once in awhile.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> so at 30,000 i dont need a new filter?
> the sheet says i need fuel/air inductuon service
> throttle body service
> coolant additive (wtf is that)
> ...


*When I get my car's oil changed at the dealership they do most of the above during that service. I bring my own oil and filter so for 14.99 all the fluids are topped, chassis lubed, visual on brakes and everything else is done. It is all documented on the paper I get. For 600 clams they are charging a lot for mostly looking :willy: 

I have no idea what a BG road kit is :confused 

Personally I would have nothing major done until it has to be done i.e. changing the rear diff fluid, throttle body, air induction service etc. I have seen some good quality air cleaners for 9.99 or so. 

I won't get all that done until I have to. *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

me and my buddy are going to do the oil/filter change, diff chang (to Royal Puple) btw what kind should i get for the diff? will let the dealer do my trans change and and TB work


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Not sure what the Royal Blue gear oil is for that but any parts house that deals with Royal Purple products should be able to direct you to the correct oil. Maybe call the dealer and ask what viscosity they use and find the same in Royal Purple? When my diff oil was changed out by the dealer they put in a modifier to help with any kind of noise coming from back there. It's supposed to help keep the rear quiet. You may want to install the same when you change out yours. Just my 2 cents.*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

should i use RP in the trans for better performance?:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> should i use RP in the trans for better performance?:cool


*Many swear buy it..It's highly rated.*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the way i run the gears i guess i better use it than. will it void gm warn?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't see why as long as it meets GM specs..... GM recommends Mobil 1 for oil but if you use another it won't matter or void the warranty. Just make sure it meets GM specs. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> . will it void gm warn?


All depends on which dealer you take it to if something breaks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> me and my buddy are going to do the oil/filter change, diff chang (to Royal Puple) btw what kind should i get for the diff? will let the dealer do my trans change and and TB work


I have Royal Purple in my rearend it has limited slip additive(friction modifyer) in it allready no need to add it. The factory calls for 75W-140 some folks use 85W-140, also in the rear some use Torco in the diff. I have no problems with the RP in mine and I hear good things about Torco also. What is this TB work you speak of?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> What is this TB work you speak of?


*Throttle Body P.M.

Say, Pearl Jam ......Is Throttle Body P.M. really necessary? *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

done!!!!! the oil cost me $25 for 6qts $4 for the filter. the rear diff cost me $26 for the Royal Purple oil. got me some GUM OUT for the fuel system at $5.99. and all done by my self at my buddies shop with a lift. check all the other fuilds, undercarriage, brake lines/fuel lines( man i wish i had the money to get steel braided lines). knocked the dust off my cone filter (LPE cai) check tires, tighted some loose bolts. $61 bucks for my 30,000 mile maintenancearty: and the dealer wanted $600+. i did not get the tranny flushed for the owners man said it will need it at 50,000 in normal conditions (ie no track whore i guess) i saved $550.00 today. its miller time:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The couple a bucks ya saved buys alotta brew. :cheers *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Throttle Body P.M.
> 
> Say, Pearl Jam ......Is Throttle Body P.M. really necessary? *


On electronic (drive by wire) throttlebodies YES. To much carbon build up around the throttle blade can cause stalling, and/or a low, stumbling idle. Will also set a low idle DTC. This is especially prevelant on newer GM trucks. Trailblazer, Envoy, Canyons, Colorado, and C/K trucks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *The couple a bucks ya saved buys alotta brew. :cheers *


yes:willy:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

So with the above mentioned fuel filter integrated into the fuel pump... how does one know if the thing needs to be changed? I just turned 36,000 miles on my car and I'd changed the transmission(6M) /diff fluid with Royal Purple at 30k. I was thinking about getting the brake fluid changed and getting a new battery installed. Is there a list of chasis lube points out there somewhere?


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

the fuel filter is internal that way when you do have a problem you have to replace the whole fuel pump how hard was it to change the 6m trans fluid i saw on HP TV they changed all the fluids in a 99 camaro ss to royal purple engine,trans,rear end, they dyno before and after 4hp gane just buy changing the fluids


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*I saw that awhile ago.*



cwbimp said:


> the fuel filter is internal that way when you do have a problem you have to replace the whole fuel pump how hard was it to change the 6m trans fluid i saw on HP TV they changed all the fluids in a 99 camaro ss to royal purple engine,trans,rear end, they dyno before and after 4hp gane just buy changing the fluids


How hard would it to be change all these fluids? I'm interested to know.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> How hard would it to be change all these fluids? I'm interested to know.


A friend of mines 2000 Camaro SS was part of a test GMHP did at Stropes Speedshop in Pittsburgh. He brought the car in with 2000 miles on it. They dyno'd it with all the stock fluids that had 2000 miles on them. They then changed the oil to Mobil 1 and dyno'd it again. It saw an 8 hp improvement. They then changed all the rest of the fluids and there was almost no change. They then changed the fluids to Royal Purple and dyno'd it. Then they drained the Royal Purple and installed Redline and dyno'd it. They went through with 4 or 5 manufacturers oils and lubes. 

What they found out was there was a 3% increase by having clean oil. Between the major manufacturers there was almost no measurable difference in hp between them. They are all good. What was really suprising was they then drained all the synthetic stuff and put in regular dino oil, I think it was Penzoil, and they got the highest results with dino oil. Again there wasn't more than 1 or 2 hp difference between any of the fresh clean oils synthetic or dino. Where you see that difference is from a dirty oil or gear lube to clean.


----------

